# كاميرا موبايلي ترصد جزءا من مسيرة دمشق المليونية وسط التعتيم الإعلامي



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2011)

*اجتاحت المحافظات السورية مسيرات تأييد مليووونية*
*وما كان من قنوات العهر الإعلامي التي تحدثنا عنها ضمن سلسلة الفضائح التي لم تنتهِ (لمن يريد الاطلاع عليها موجودة في المنتدى العام ، أو ابحث عن المواضيع التي كتبتها انا)*

*وهذا الموضوع يمكن اعتباره فضيحة جديدة ، لأن الجزيرة تقول بضعة آلاف ههههههه فيما لم أجد أي خبر عن ذلك في بقية قنوات العهر الإعلامي .*

*وقد شاركت مع أصدقائي في مسيرة دمشق المليونية ، امتلأت ساحة "السبع بحرات" والطرقات الـ 5 المؤدية إليها :yahoo:*

*وكنت في أحد هذه الطرقات المؤدية للساحة وإليكم بعض الصور :*

*




*
*صورة أخرى :*




*وهنا رجال الدين من مختلف الطوائف :*




*وأيضاً :*





*وآخر صورة سأطرحها :*




*وسأسعى لطرح لقطات تظهر الأعداد الهائلة طرحتها الفضائية السورية وتلفزيون الدنيا ، وذلك في مختلف المحافظات*


----------



## sarkoo (29 مارس 2011)

الله يحميلنا بلدنا ويخليلنا بشار الأسد
الأخوان رح يطقوا بدهن يستلموا سوريا ويحولوها لأفغانستان تانية
بمصر طلعو على أكتاف شباب الثورة لحد ما إختفوا الشباب وما عدنا نشوف غير الإخونجية والمجرمين زي القاتل الزمر يلي عملوه بطل عالتلفزيون وهو بيتكلم عن فرض الجزية ....
وبلشو ينظمو مظاهرات من أجل فرض الحجاب ومنع التبرج ......!!!!!!
ما بدنا غير بشار يكفي الأمان والمواطنية التي ينعم بها كل الأطياف والطوائف مهما بلغ عددهم
يكفيني أني مواطن سوري درجة 1 لأني سوري وليس لأني من دين معين 
يكفيني أن قانون بناء دور العبادة واحد لكل الطوائف وتتكفل الدولة بإيصال الكهرباء والماء حتى موقع الكنيسة والجامع مجانا
يكفيني أن ذكر الدين والطوائف ممنوع بتاتا في أي مكان في سوريا لا على التلفزيون الرسمي ولا في الدوائر الحكومية
لا نريد حرية نعيشها في الخوف كما حصل بالعراق 
ولا نريد من التيارات الإنتهازية أن تستلم البلد وتفصلها على مقاس دماغهم وأفكارهم المحدودة
عندما نضمن يوما ما أن شعبنا اقتنع بفكرة فصل الدين عن الدولة كما هو الآن في سوريا وقتها فقط 
قد نطالب بالحرية


----------



## besm alslib (29 مارس 2011)

*يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع*

*ويا ريت تضلو تتابعو  اخر الاخبار *

*وبجد نيالك ونيال كل اللي طلعو بالمسيرررة *

*وكنت اتمنى بجد اكون بسوريا لكنت طلعت انا والاولاد كمان فيها*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> الله يحميلنا بلدنا ويخليلنا بشار الأسد
> الأخوان رح يطقوا بدهن يستلموا سوريا ويحولوها لأفغانستان تانية
> بمصر طلعو على أكتاف شباب الثورة لحد ما إختفوا الشباب وما عدنا نشوف غير الإخونجية والمجرمين زي القاتل الزمر يلي عملوه بطل عالتلفزيون وهو بيتكلم عن فرض الجزية ....
> وبلشو ينظمو مظاهرات من أجل فرض الحجاب ومنع التبرج ......!!!!!!
> ...


 
*المشكلة هلأ رح يلتغى قانون الطوارئ وخايف ياخدوا مجدن*
*اليوم باللادئية فارشين سجاد بالطريق وصلوا بالشارع ، أول مرة بتصير*
*وللأسف إطلاق الرصاص ممنوع*
*لازملن إبادة :banned: لأن سوريا ما بتعرف غير الدين لله والوطن للجميع*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع*​
> 
> *ويا ريت تضلو تتابعو اخر الاخبار *​
> *وبجد نيالك ونيال كل اللي طلعو بالمسيرررة *​
> *وكنت اتمنى بجد اكون بسوريا لكنت طلعت انا والاولاد كمان فيها*​


 
*يلا بسيطة ما تزعلي ،، هي صورة بحلب اليوم :*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2011)

*طرحت صورة لمسيرة حلب المليونية في المشاركة السابقة ، وهي صورة من الأعلي لمسيرة دمشق :*
*



*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2011)

*شفتوا بضعة الآلاف هههههه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هي مسيرة حماة اليوم :*


----------



## sarkoo (29 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *المشكلة هلأ رح يلتغى قانون الطوارئ وخايف ياخدوا مجدن*
> *اليوم باللادئية فارشين سجاد بالطريق وصلوا بالشارع ، أول مرة بتصير*
> *وللأسف إطلاق الرصاص ممنوع*
> *لازملن إبادة :banned: لأن سوريا ما بتعرف غير الدين لله والوطن للجميع*


 بالعكس صديقي ....
أنا شايف إنو قرار منع إطلاق النار كان قرار ذكي من الرئيس لأن إطلاق النار على المتظاهرين هو عمل أولا غير حضاري وتانيا رح يكون إجراء مش رح يجيب أي نتيجة خاصة إنو جرب بأكتر من دولة من قبل وكانت النتيجة سقوط الأنظمة 
أما بالنسبة لعدم إطلاق النار على العصابات الغريبة يلي كانت عم تسعى للفتن الطائفية فهو كمان كان قرار ذكي لأنو لما ترك الزعران يفلتو باللاذقية ساهم بكشفهم وكشف غاياتهم للأهالي وخلا السكان هنن يلي يطلبو الأمن ليدخل مش الأمن يدخل من حالو لأنو إذا تدخل الأمن من نفسو كانت رح تطلع الصورة قدام الأهالي وعالفضائيات إنو النظام عم يقتل المتظاهرين ومارح كانو يعرفو إنهم عصابات مسلحة 
الرئيس أحسن إدارة الأزمة والشعب الواعي فهم اللعبة يلي صارت باللاذقية مشان هيك انقلب الموضوع من مظاهرات معارضة إلى المنظر يلي شفناه اليوم 
والشي يلي صار هو رغم كل شيء جيد لأنو يعد صفعة للنظام عنا مشان يصحى وياخد درس ويسعى لإصلاح البلد وانشالله ما يتقاعس
أنا شخصيا مع بشار بس لأنو وجوده صمام أمان لسوريا لأن سقوطه رح يخلف حرب أهلية لن تنتهي بالبلد ويحول سوريا لعراق تاني هاد غير تسلق الإخوان للوصول إلى السلطة وإذا وصلو رح تكون مصيبة خاصة إنو أول مطالبهن كانت إقفال المدارس المختلطة .....!!!!!! ولذلك فقط نعم لإصلاح النظام ولا للتغيير عالأقل حاليا 
بس أرجو إنو يوفي النظام بكل الإجراءات والوعود يلي قطعها حتى يقطع الطريق على أي أحداث ممكن تصير بالمستقبل


----------



## besm alslib (29 مارس 2011)

*تسلم ايديك على الصور عنجد شي بيفرح القلب *
​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسترها على كل مسيحي الشرق الأوسط*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً لكم ،، **هي صورة مسيرة الحسكة اليوم :*


----------



## تيمون (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخى كاتب الموضوع ............ معلشى الى صابك صبنا اولا

تعيش وتاخد غيرها.


----------

